# تعريف التواضع؟



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

التواضع :هو ان ننظر الى نفوسنا نظرة واقعية لا نرى فيها أننا عظماء وأقوياء ، بل مجرد أشخاص عاديين ، لا بل أكثر من ذلك ، أننا ترابيون.

ويقدم بعضهم تعريفات أخرى للتواضع منها : أت نحتقر نفوسنا ولا نبرزها ، أو ننسحب الى الظلال ، ولا نسعى لأي تقدم ، لكن ، على الرغم من ان هذه التعريفات قد تبدو صحيحة في بعض الأحيان، الا أنها قد تقتل كرامة الانسان في أحيان كثيرة.

ان التواضع في كلمة واحدة هو ضد الكبرياء ، وهو عدم سعي الانسان لمدح نفسه.


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song

ان حب السيد حار مضطرم ولا يترك 

مجالا لتذكر الارضيات والذي ذاق حب 

السيد يبحث عنه ليل نهار بلا هوادة

أما نحن فنضيع هذا الحب بكبريائنا

شكرااااااااا  Joyfu

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل ياجوى
التواضع هو ايضا خدمه الاخرين بمحبه 
هو ان نفرح لنجاح الاخرين بصدق
هو ان نقدم الاخرين علينا
هو الحب الحقيقى والعطاء بلا حدود
شكرا لموضوعك الجميل


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير  يا كليمو....على مداخلتك ....ويارب كلنا نستفيد منها ....ونبتعد عن الكبرياء


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يوهان ...على تعليقك الجميل ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> التواضع :هو ان ننظر الى نفوسنا نظرة واقعية لا نرى فيها أننا عظماء وأقوياء ، بل مجرد أشخاص عاديين ، لا بل أكثر من ذلك ، أننا ترابيون.
> 
> ويقدم بعضهم تعريفات أخرى للتواضع منها : أت نحتقر نفوسنا ولا نبرزها ، أو ننسحب الى الظلال ، ولا نسعى لأي تقدم ، لكن ، على الرغم من ان هذه التعريفات قد تبدو صحيحة في بعض الأحيان، الا أنها قد تقتل كرامة الانسان في أحيان كثيرة.
> 
> ان التواضع في كلمة واحدة هو ضد الكبرياء ، وهو عدم سعي الانسان لمدح نفسه.


 
التواضع الروحي الذي لا يراه الآخرون
هو أب كل تواضع آخر.
وهو أن تكون خطيئتنا نصب أعيننا دائما
وأن لا ننسب الصلاح لأنفسنا
فليس صالح سوى الله... وكل صلاح فينا مصدره الله

شكرا على الموضوع القيم joygul song​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع 

ميرررسى ليك على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" امة على توضيحك القيم أيضا" عن التواضع ، الرب يعطينا قلب متطع خاضع طائع( آمين )


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كوكو ، ربنا يباركك  ويحفظك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

مهم جداط ان نتواضع تحت يد القدير فيرفعنا


----------

